# John Wick 3: Parabellum - Der erste Trailer ist da



## Felix Schuetz (17. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *John Wick 3: Parabellum - Der erste Trailer ist da* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *John Wick 3: Parabellum - Der erste Trailer ist da*


----------



## Nikolis (17. Januar 2019)

braucht es wirklich noch einen dritten teil?
ich fand den zweiten schon überflüssig und zuviel -.-


----------



## Ceifers (17. Januar 2019)

Nikolis schrieb:


> braucht es wirklich noch einen dritten teil?
> ich fand den zweiten schon überflüssig und zuviel -.-



Du fragst und die Antwort ist kurz und knapp "Ja" - zweiter Teil war erfolgreich im Kino, es wurde auch gesagt es ist als Triologie angedacht und Chapter 3 beendet die Story um John Wick - so der Plan.

Ich freu mich drauf, auch wenn ich den 1. Teil besser als den 2. Teil fand - beide dennoch gut.


----------



## solidus246 (17. Januar 2019)

Nikolis schrieb:


> braucht es wirklich noch einen dritten teil?
> ich fand den zweiten schon überflüssig und zuviel -.-



Ich sag mal so. Was hat das Kino von heute eigentlich an guten Actionstreifen zu bieten ? Echt nicht viel. Obwohl. Viel vielleicht. Aber auch gut ? Nicht so gut wie John Wick. MMn. kann man ruhig mehr Streifen wie John Wick produzieren. Denn das Genre kann heutzutage immer noch etwas. Geile Action bieten und ne coole Story erzählen. Also warum nicht noch ein dritter Teil ? Also wenn's um's Thema Action geht, dann assoziiere ich John Wick sofort mit dem Genre, bzw. der Entwicklung des Genres der letzten Jahre


----------



## Celerex (17. Januar 2019)

Ich fand Teil 1 super. Teil 2 fand ich zwar immer noch gut, war für meinen Geschmack aber viel zu übertrieben. Frei nach dem Motto, mehr muss gleich besser sein, dem war leider nicht so. Ich hoffe bei Teil 3 daher wieder auf weniger, dafür handwerklich bessere Kampfszenen.


----------



## Kristian (18. Januar 2019)

Nette Filmreihe. Der nächste Teil wird bestimmt wieder kurzweilig werden.

Haltet euch fest! Der Film Matrix wird dieses Jahr 20 Jahre alt!! 20?!?!? Ich fühle mich so alt.


----------



## Nikolis (18. Januar 2019)

tja, genau das thema, @Kristian
matrix war der absolute knaller. bis heute! hätte man auch nicht fortführen müssen. teil 2 und 3 arteten irgendwann in mindfuck aus. 
john wick teil 1 ist ebenso einer der geilsten action-rache-streifen die ich kenne. mit echt guter story... aber wie auch schon celerex andeutete, so ist es auch mein gedanke: teil zwei war maßlos übertrieben und wurde irgendwann echt albern. ich fürchte, es wird sich dieser trend im dritten weiter fortsetzen.
gegen die action hab ich überhaupt nix! find ich auch geil! aber story-mäßig leider zu ner schlaffen gurke geworden -.-


----------



## McDrake (18. Januar 2019)

Nikolis schrieb:


> braucht es wirklich noch einen dritten teil?
> ich fand den zweiten schon überflüssig und zuviel -.-



Hab teil 1 "per Zufall" vor einem Jahr geschaut.
und den fand ich dann mal richtig gut!

Und zwar nicht rein wegen der Action and und für sich, welche ich sehr cool fand, sondern wegen dem "Universum" drumrum.
Teil 2 hab ich noch nicht geschaut und kann mir darum auchden Trailer zum dritten Teil nicht antun 

Aber rein vom Setting her wäre/ist da viel Potential
Und *NEEEEEIIIIIIN *ich meine damit keine Serie, welche auf Netflix& co läuft, bis sie nicht mehr genug zuschauer erreicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab teil 1 "per Zufall" vor einem Jahr geschaut.
> und den fand ich dann mal richtig gut!
> 
> Und zwar nicht rein wegen der Action and und für sich, welche ich sehr cool fand, sondern wegen dem "Universum" drumrum.
> ...



Meines Wissens nach ist sogar eine Serie in dem "Universum" geplant. Nur halt ohne John Wick selbst. 

Ich fand den 1. Teil auch noch ziemlich gut. Teil 2 war...naja. Cool gemacht, aber die Actionszenen nahmen gefühlt zwei Drittel des Filmes ein. Die Handlung hätte auf einen Teelöffel gepasst.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist sogar eine Serie in dem "Universum" geplant. Nur halt ohne John Wick selbst.


http://www.pcgames.de/John-Wick-Film-259580/News/keanu-reeves-serie-action-cameo-1247926/


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Januar 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/John-Wick-Film-259580/News/keanu-reeves-serie-action-cameo-1247926/





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist sogar eine Serie in dem "Universum" geplant. Nur halt ohne John Wick als Hauptdarsteller.



Besser?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Januar 2019)

Andy Williams. 
Mir haben schon die beiden anderen Teile ausgesprochen gut gefallen. 

Zum Universum und der geplanten Serie:
Bin mir nicht sicher aber wurde nicht sogar schon angedeutet, dass die Filmreihe nach dem 3. Teil weitergehen soll?


----------



## hawkytonk (18. Januar 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Andy Williams.
> Mir haben schon die beiden anderen Teile ausgesprochen gut gefallen.
> 
> Zum Universum und der geplanten Serie:
> Bin mir nicht sicher aber wurde nicht sogar schon angedeutet, dass die Filmreihe nach dem 3. Teil weitergehen soll?



Es wurde zumindest, neben der Serie "The Continental" (via Starz), noch das Spinoff "Ballerina" angekündigt.


----------



## Celerex (18. Januar 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei Teil 3 daher wieder auf weniger, dafür handwerklich bessere Kampfszenen.



Habe jetzt erst den finalen Trailer gesehen und mein Wunschdenken ist dahin... @Motorrad Verfolgungsjagd... mit Katanas... und später auch noch auf einem Pferd... 

Egal, für einen kurzweiligen Actionstreifen wird es schon reichen.


----------

